# almost 7 months V - weight questions



## yyy

Hi All, 

So we know we are having a small V , 
but i would like to know if 17KG (37.5+- pounds) for almost 7 months bitch is normal weight ? 
She is not skinny nor fat , but seems a bit short . 

Thank you ! 8)


----------



## MilesMom

Miles was 43 pounds at 7 months and he is a male, so that seems about right to me since males are a bit bigger.


----------



## Jimbo15471

12month old 53lbs


----------



## Kamikaze6rr

i was thinking the same exact thing. mine is 6months and 43.4 pounds.
i measured today and she is 19 inches.
is that normal and will she get taller?


----------



## adrino

You think you've got a small V???

Elza almost a year old, 2 days ago she was 15.5kg! 
I just upped her food again and giving her a third feed to make her put some weight back on.


----------



## Angie NG

We have Bella who is 6 months tomorrow, las week she weighed in at 39 pounds


----------



## Kamikaze6rr

So how much more growth are we looking at?


----------



## Angie NG

Think growth is all different to be honest


----------



## yyy

how exactly do you measure the height?


----------



## Kamikaze6rr

I had her stand next to a wall comfortably and then took a level and put on top of her shoulder blades to the wall. 
marked the wall and then measured from the wall up.


----------



## KimmyLovesLily

My Lily is 9 months and weighs 30 pounds. She is completely healthy. I thought that was normal but now I'm thinking I may have a small girl! Don't they usually keep gaining weight until about 2 years?


----------



## Azeo

Our Simba is 4months and was weighed last week at 16.5kg..He still looks lean and all muscle, does that mean he is going to be a huge boy, judging by the comparism on here?


----------



## AcadianTornado

Well Whistler just passed the 5 month mark at 43 lbs.. so hope it helps to give you an idea.. (his father is also big...)


----------



## Kamikaze6rr

Kinda hard to tell. The dad was 70 and mom was 58 pounds. So I am hoping for 55 pounds. More so I am hoping for more height. More towards the 24 inch size. This way she can have a longer stride.


----------



## jujuli

I posted about my V and her weight/height on a recent post but just wanted to mention it here. As a rescue Vizsla we never knew her exact age so we dont know how big she will become. I think she is going to be very small. She is only about 19 inches in height and 33 lbs. She is about 9 or 10 months. She has grown about 3 inches in 3 months. She was extremely thin when we got her and wondered if her poor start would affect her height, or if she is just small anyway. I guess time will tell. But she looks so tiny I think that maybe she is a lot less than 10 months. The rescue centre always neuter (?) their homeless dogs so whether this also has a bearing on her growth? I suppose time will tell.


----------



## hotmischief

jujuli, size is predetermined by genetics. She might have had a slow start due to poor nutrition but once they start being well fed they will often make up for that poor start with a sudden growth spurt. It will be interesting to see how much more she grows.

I doubt that the neutering will effect her mature height, but I often wonder whether it effects the strength and development of their bones. It's a bit like women who have a hysterectomy prior to menopause. However, it is done now so I don't think there is much point in worrying about.

Would love to see some picture of her.


----------



## Veebers

42lbs/19kg 6 month male, very lean, all muscle!


----------



## BashFeri1

Hello everyone.
I have a 6 mo male Vizsla and his weight is 33 ibs / 15 kg and 19.3 inches / 49 cm tall.
Does this mean he is going to be smaller than usual or is there a chance that he will catch up eventually?


----------



## hotmischief

That is a hard question to answer. My understanding is that they will continue to grow until they are about 1 year old and then they will fill out for a further 6 months to a year.

So your boy will continue to grow upwards for another 6 months at least, so I think you will have to wait and see how big he is going to be.


----------



## HudsonVizsla

Huds is 54lbs at 7 months...

continues to prove he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## DanTheRed

Hi everyone. My Oakley is a 6month old male 20 inches in height, 48 pds - 22 kgs.


----------



## AcadianTornado

Update: Whistler @ 7 months: 54 lbs.


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby is 8 months old now and weighs 41 pounds. She still seems small to me compared to other adult V's I have seen.


----------



## RubyRoo

My Ruby is 41 lbs at 2 yrs old. They come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## threefsh

Riley girl is holding steady at about 40lbs at 16 months old. Cooper weighs in at a whopping 61lbs at 10 months old. They are both on the slim side. I'd rather them be too slim than too fat!


----------



## SkyyMax

threefsh said:


> Riley girl is holding steady at about 40lbs at 16 months old. Cooper weighs in at a whopping 61lbs at 10 months old. They are both on the slim side. I'd rather them be too slim than too fat!


threefsh - 61lb at 10 months, wow!


----------



## threefsh

SkyyMax said:


> threefsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riley girl is holding steady at about 40lbs at 16 months old. Cooper weighs in at a whopping 61lbs at 10 months old. They are both on the slim side. I'd rather them be too slim than too fat!
> 
> 
> 
> threefsh - 61lb at 10 months, wow!
Click to expand...

Yeah, the family we adopted him from said his dam/sire are huge & that was one of the reasons they picked that breeder. Of course, I can't find the breeder, the dam, OR the sire listed anywhere online. I'm hoping he tops out at about 65lbs. He already eats 2X as much as Riley & I've noticed him getting thin & bony again lately, so I think he's going through another growth spurt! :-o


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy is 17 kilo at 22 months...but she is a tiny pocket rocket..


----------



## SkyyMax

*threefsh* - even though Cooper is big, he still looks like a puppy (I enjoy reading your blog).
Riley looks so tiny next to Cooper


----------



## bru

I'm piggybacking on this so as to not make for a bunch of double-posts.

Bru is currently six months and two weeks old and she weighs about 43-44 lbs. We met both of her parents and the dad was pretty big but definitely not overweight or ginormous, and the mom was tall and slender.

We've been giving her a one cup serving three times a day of nutrisource for large breed puppies (since we were certain she'd be ove 50 lbs from the get go). She looks perfectly healthy and is growing rapidly. But today, a fellow V owner kind of made us paranoid by saying she may be growing too fast and that it may create problems in the future. In reading everything in this thread it's obvious that there is a lot of range and that all dogs are different, even within a breed. We're going to go to the vet next week and talk to her about everything but I just wanted some peace of mind until then.

I'd love to hear your input!


----------



## EastBayer

Milo is 6 mos 1 week old at 38.5 lbs. but looks healthy with ribs showing a bit when she turns.


----------



## Ozkar

I got Astro when he was 6.5 months old and from memory he was already about 55-57lbs. He is now just touching 80lbs. I think If I hear one more comment about his size i'll just die. Perhaps I'll have to come back with some witty remark like................... "No S__T Sherlock!"


----------



## lyra

LOL bru

And just how on earth are you expected to stop her growing? Yes you could reduce her food but if she is genetically programmed to be a certain size then all you are doing is effectively reducing her size by malnourishment which can hardly be healthy. Assuming she isn't overweight I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## hotmischief

*bru*

I totally agree with Lyra - the height of your Vizsla is predetermined by genetics. It is difficult to say how fast is too fast for a puppy to grow. I do know from raising 5 Gt Dane puppies that feeding puppy kibble can often encourage quick growth. 

I have a male wirehaird vizsla, he wasn't one of the larger boys in the litter and he hasn't been fed puppy kibble and he was a bit heavier than yours at 6months, now at a year old he is 26Kg /58lbs and is taller than most vizslas we meet, and quite lean. So I think in another year he will be quite a big dog. 

I am sure your pup is fine, probably going to be a big girl


----------



## threefsh

Ozkar said:


> I got Astro when he was 6.5 months old and from memory he was already about 55-57lbs. He is now just touching 80lbs. I think If I hear one more comment about his size i'll just die. Perhaps I'll have to come back with some witty remark like................... "No S__T Sherlock!"


Uh oh... that's about how much Cooper weighed when we brought him home at around the same age.


----------



## SFmerritt

EastBayer said:


> Milo is 6 mos 1 week old at 38.5 lbs. but looks healthy with ribs showing a bit when she turns.


We had Merritt, Milo's sister, weighed yesterday, she's up to 45.1 lbs but still looking pretty slim and muscular.


----------



## Angie NG

Bella is 8 months old and 48 lbs, think she has slowed down a bit as she weighed this about 6 weeks


----------



## Ozkar

threefsh said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Astro when he was 6.5 months old and from memory he was already about 55-57lbs. He is now just touching 80lbs. I think If I hear one more comment about his size i'll just die. Perhaps I'll have to come back with some witty remark like................... "No S__T Sherlock!"
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh... that's about how much Cooper weighed when we brought him home at around the same age.
Click to expand...


Nah, nh, nah, nah, nah.......Threefsh got a monster too!!!!!


----------



## Bodhi

Ozkar, 

Is Astro a Hubertus V?

All,

Here is a revised growth chart with our female V at 7 months old. Also recently posted in "Ideas on full grown size"










I would love to collect data from Vizsla community on the forum and produce a scatter plot from the data. Maybe a histogram... This would be great information for the community. Owners will feel better that their dog is not an outlier (too small or too big)... And if they are, so what... I bet your dog doesn't seem to care and you shouldn't either.


----------



## Ozkar

@ Bodhi. Yep, sure is one of Agnes' dogs. She can produce the occasional big en. However, I've also met some of hers that are just petite as well. So she seems to have them at both ends of the spectrum and in between.


----------



## WireyV

Rigby is 11 kg at 18 weeks, she has almost exactly put on 0.5 kg each week since I got her at 9 weeks at 6kg. she is very tall and lanky, but no ribs showing so I'm pretty sure I'm feeding her enough, despite constant comments about her being so skinny.


----------



## Hbomb

H is 27 inches tall and weight varies between 60-63lbs, depending how well he sits on the scale!! He's just over 1y old. 

Some of you may remember me posting with him looking slightly chubby around the 10 month stage.. He's not actually put on any weight since then but has got quite A bit taller so no longer looks like a sausage dog..we're walking him further and no matter what he eats he's all lanky and gangly! Don't think he'll grow much more  

Most of the other vs we meet on walks are female vs and they look quite a lot smaller then him, we get quite a lot of comments on his size but not as much as you seem to be getting ozkar


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

Tiberius is 7 months old, is 24 inches tall, weighs 47 pounds.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: almost 7 months V - weight questions*



Hbomb said:


> H is 27 inches tall and weight varies between 60-63lbs, depending how well he sits on the scale!! He's just over 1y old.
> 
> Some of you may remember me posting with him looking slightly chubby around the 10 month stage.. He's not actually put on any weight since then but has got quite A bit taller so no longer looks like a sausage dog..we're walking him further and no matter what he eats he's all lanky and gangly! Don't think he'll grow much more
> 
> Most of the other vs we meet on walks are female vs and they look quite a lot smaller then him, we get quite a lot of comments on his size but not as much as you seem to be getting ozkar


Yeah mate, Astro I would guess is a strong challenger for the title of the biggest Vizsla in Australia. I wish he wasn't so big. He's too big for the ring and his size doesn't lend itself to certain hunting environments. But, what he lacks in conformation, he makes up for in his Deer finding abilities..........and his adorable persona. He is a beautifully natured boy.


----------



## AlmaPup

Alma is 6.5 months old, and a week ago she had 15 kilos, i think she'll be a petite V, just my hunch


----------



## BaxtersMum

Hi

Baxter is 5 months and 4 days and weighs 17.9kg (39lb).

I haven't had a chance to measure him yet though.


----------



## Jromero23

Hi every one 

We have a 5 month male puppy, Vigo, he is 20kg/44 pounds and 50 cm/19.6", he looks lean and healthy. 

Javier


----------



## mlwindc

Wilson is 6 mos and weighed in at 50 lbs today! No comments from vet on weight... His dad is around 60 so I am Hoping he levels off soon!


----------



## AcadianTornado

Whistler at 10 months = 55lbs... Still eats like a monster!!


----------



## Carolina Blue

Hmm..Kiya will be 7 months in a couple days. I just weighed her and she is 38.4 lb. This is the second week in a row she has lost .2 lbs. I don't think she is too thin (took this pic of her today). She gets 2.5 cups/day plus training treats thru the day. Maybe she is going to be small?


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

RT weighed in at a healthy 58 pounds at 7 months and looked very trim and fit. Now, after three months with his trainer, and more rigorous exercise, he is down to a more trim 48 pounds. What weight he lost has been transformed into a more lean and muscled physique.

RT


----------



## tknafox2

MY Foxy Was a georgeous dog ...Her max weight was 56 lbs. I never measured her height. But at 9mo. when she was spayed, she weighed 46 + lbs. and she was just lean.


----------



## Veebers

Bruno is 26kg/57lb at 10 months


----------



## TAIsMom

My Tai just got weighed last week and at 16 weeks he's 24.5 lbs.


----------

